# Got The Trans Rebuilt.



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here are a few pics of all the fun. Will be rolling back to Elkhart this afternoon. Hoping to hit tornados in Kansas. Prolly not. Love tornados anyway.

All that needed replaced was the bearings. The synchros and gears look brand new. Amazing for 320k miles.

All of the hard parts are made by eaton. Its a Mercedes G 56 trans made in Brazil. Was surprised that all of the shafts and parts are made by Eaton. Eaton is the leading heavy trans maker in the world. No wonder the parts for this trans are so expensive. Synchros, $720 each. I have 4. New input shaft 1200 bucks. Each gear is around 600 bucks.

I try and treat er as easy as I can for that $$ reason.

Got my clutch warrantied because they felt bad that the hub came apart and wiped out the transmission input bearings. So that was cool.




























This trans is heavy. The main shaft weighed about 100lbs. Glad the case was aluminum! Took about 10 days to get it done. Parts are hard to find for this dude.

Anyway, been fun chatting with you all for the last few weeks. Will try to have the camera ready to post up the towing oddities I find along my travels.










Carey


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy travels... If you see one of us on the highway, wave!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you got the old girl all patched up!








Things definetly looked nice in the pictures. Here's hoping you get another 640k before having to break into it again!

We can't wait to hear the stories of what you see. Towing season brings out some real oddities.... 
(_I've even heard of people trying to tow TT's with a Ford Flex...._







)

Anyway, safe travels!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice!

Its great that you can do this work yourself...I'm sure with the labor it would really cost some $$$$









Is Eaton the same company that made or still makes the lift trucks?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

To give you an idea of profits a tranny shop might make.

I found the bearing kit, seals, and shims for $335 shipped.

Paid 130 to have em pressed off and on.

Spent about 60 in rentals for tranny jack and a slide puller to remove the races in the trans.

Rebulits can be found for 3-4000 bucks. Dodge lists a rebuilt from them for about 5500.

Tell your kids there is a huge shortage of transmission rebuilder guys. '

The guy at the shop that I had do the bearings said he made 175,000 bucks last year. He was about 35.

His job... Stands at a bench and rebuilds transmissions. They have other guys who do the removal and replacing.

Tell your kids to become a tranny rebuilder and make the big bucks!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice!
> 
> Its great that you can do this work yourself...I'm sure with the labor it would really cost some $$$$
> 
> ...


Yes, Eaton is a huge worldwide company involed in all sorts of stuff.

They are the leading semi truck trans maker. I was surprised that Mercedes had contracted with Eaton for the parts in this trans. Eaton makes some top quality stuff when it comes to transmissions.

I am just a do it yourself type of guy. If I had it to do over, Id have stayed in auto mechanics. I had my chance. Just thought life on the road sounded more fun. Now here I am looking over the fence 25 years later.. Oh well I am still having fun. I try and not look back, but every time I turn a wrench I always do.

Carey


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks good for another 320k at least..


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

that's awesome. Very cool to be able to redo that yourself.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Glad to hear you got the old girl all patched up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Flex must have the new Ford 6.2L V8? Hmmm... now there's an idea....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Glad to hear you got the old girl all patched up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Flex must have the new Ford 6.2L V8? Hmmm... now there's an idea....
[/quote]
I'd take one with the 5.0L V8.









The next one will be an Eco-boost I suspect, but that's a few years off.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm glad you could put it together yourself. Looking at the pictures, I would have been completely lost. When I was younger I was willing to tear into anything. Fixed 1/2 the things. Only time I ever got into the tranny was on an 1967 VW Campmobile. Had to replace clutch, plate, throwout bearing and bearing cage. took me 20 minutes in an unheated garage at 15 F.

The strangest thing I ever saw out on the road was a Corvette with a trailer hitch on it. It was almost sacrilege.


----------

